# Contacts avec Yosemite : pas de synchro



## Vonalec (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Depuis que j'ai installé YOSEMITE, la synchro de mon MacBook Pro avec iCloud ne se fait pas avec CONTACTS ! la synchro se fait bien avec CALENDRIERS, MAILS etc Les comptes ont été vérifiés et sont bien activés (Sur le MBP), les nouveaux contacts enregistrés sut iPhone sont bien synchro avec iCloud mais ces nouveaux contacts n'apparaissent pas sur mon MacBook Pro.
D'autre part, impossible de modifier nom des GROUPES sur Contacts  

Merci pour votre support.

Vonalec


----------



## michel.masson112 (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même soucie.....   des réponses ???


----------



## Vonalec (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

A force de chercher, j'ai presque trouvé la solution ! 
Aller dans préférences et dans comptes internet, fermer le compte iCloud complètement, attendre quelques minutes, réinstaller le compte en question et tout est redevenu presque normal ! La synchro se fait bien avec les autres appareils iOS mais je ne peux toujours pas modifier les noms des groupes sur mon MacBook !

Les Mails mettent un peu de temps à revenir dans Mail, mais il faut "reconstruire" la boite en question !

Donc je suis de nouveau dans une situation quasi normale !

Bonne journée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h34 ----------

Re-bonjour, 

Je crois que j'ai parlé trop vite, il y a toujours un BUG et les Contacts de réagissent toujours pas normalement !

Désolé !


----------



## CETAITLUI (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Même constatation... Mes nouveaux contacts créés sur l'iphone apparaissent bien sur la page iCloud.com, mais *n'apparaissent pas sur mes contacts de l'ordi*...
Je suis sous Yosemite et mon iphone sous iOS 8.1
J'espère vraiment qu'un ami de ce forum saura trouver la faille à corriger...
Je commence  à regretter le bon vieux temps où il suffisait de brancher son iphone sur itunes pour synchroniser simplement sans passer par le cloud....


----------



## CETAITLUI (26 Octobre 2014)

J'ai trouvé quelque chose...
J'avais créé par inadvertance deux comptes iCloud différents.
Il suffit d'indiquer dans les pref de "Contacts" de prendre le bon...!
Et aussitôt Contacts se met  à jour des motifs faites sur mon iphone...
Est-ce une raison identique pour vous ?


----------



## Vonalec (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Pas vraiment, lorsque je crée des contacts sur iPhone ou iPad, ils apparaissent bien sur le Cloud et sur le Mac, mais ! impossible de les modifier sur le Mac et impossible de modifier le noms des groupes également, en clair je n'ai pas accès à contacts depuis mon Mac.

Alors que "Calendriers" fonctionne parfaitement ainsi que toutes les autres Applis iCloud !

J'ai aussi deux adresses iCloud mais les symptômes sont les mêmes avec les deux adresses !

Bonne journée et attendons des nouvelles d'Apple !


----------



## Vonalec (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

En continuant à chercher, je me rends compte que iCloud fonctionne bien mais que c'est sans doute l'application "Contacts" qui plante car tous les contacts crées sur iCloud sont bien dans le Mac dans les dossiers de "Metadata" ! 
L'application "Contacts" n'y a pas accès ! 

Des idées ?

Merci


----------



## Vonalec (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Problème résolu, j'ai de nouveau accès à mes groupes et à mes contacts et je peux de nouveau les modifier sur le Mac ! 

Bonsoir !


----------



## CETAITLUI (28 Octobre 2014)

Vonalec a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Problème résolu, j'ai de nouveau accès à mes groupes et à mes contacts et je peux de nouveau les modifier sur le Mac !
> 
> Bonsoir !



Ben...? Il faudrait nous dire comment tu y es arrivé ?


----------



## Vonalec (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai donc commencé par exporter sur mon Mac, en vCard, tous mes contacts depuis l'appli "Contacts", ensuite je suis allé dans Utilisateurs/Bibliothèque/Application Support/AddressBook et j'ai supprimé tout ce qu'il y avait dedans !

J'ai alors re-démarré "Contacts", j'ai initialisé le compte iCloud que je souhaitais revoir dans mes contacts et ces contacts qui étaient sur le Cloud sont revenus dans "Contacts" et également dans le dossier que j'avais vidé précédemment !

Mais ne pas oublier d'exporter sur ton Mac tous tes contacts avant de vider le dossier "AddressBook" pour être certain de ne pas les perdre ! 

Voilà et j'ai donc retrouvé mes 3450 fiches de contact et Groupes modifiables depuis "Contacts"

Bonne journée.


----------

